# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2007)



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 20:50)

O Hemisfério Norte este ano já regista um Tufão em categoria 4.
O Yutu..


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2007 às 20:52)

*Re: Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Peço correcção de um admin. o título correcto é "Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007". Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2007 às 15:54)

*Tufão Man-yi*

Tufão *Man-yi* (04W) no Pacífico Ocidental, Cat-3 e a caminho do Japão


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Man-yi* já é um super-tufão, Cat-4, e já muito próximo de ser Cat-5.


----------



## Rogério Martins (13 Jul 2007 às 09:11)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Últimas actualizações do Tufão *Man-yi*

*Trajectória e sua intensidade*










*A palheta dos meteorologistas e por fim a temperatura da agua *











Hasta!


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Man-Yi mantem-se como Cat-4, não chegou a 5 como previsto ontem, devendo continuar a enfraquecer gradualmente devido à diminuição da temperatura da água bem como ao shear menos favorável.





http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html


*Imagens de radar com o Man-Yi a afectar Okinawa e outras ilhas do arquipélago de Ryukyu, bem como já o sul do Japão*





http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/index.html?areaCode=000





http://weathernews.jp/radar/


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 12:36)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Parece que temos uns dias muito activos no forum "Tempo Tropical".

Super-tufão *SEPAT* no Pacífico, em rota para Taiwan.
Recorrendo à escala Dvorak a pressão será de 892mb e os ventos de 146 kt. O diametro da tempestade chega aos 800km, e as condições estão a melhorar: águas mais quentes e windshear de 10kt com tendência a diminuir.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2007 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia - 2007*

*Tufão "Sepat" ganha força em sua trajetória ao norte das Filipinas*






Fonte: Tropical Storm Risk

Manila, 16 ago (EFE).- O tufão "Sepat" ganhou força nas últimas horas e avança paralelamente ao litoral leste da ilha de Luzon, no norte das Filipinas, com ventos sustentados de 215 km/h e rajadas de até 250 km/h.
As autoridades filipinas elevaram o sinal de alerta ao número 2 no arquipélago de Batanes, no norte de Luzon. Os meteorologistas prevêem que o tufão passará pela região nas próximas 24 horas.
O Serviço Astronômico, Geofísico e Atmosférico das Filipinas descartou esta tarde que o "Sepat" mudará de rumo e entrará pelo norte do país. O instituto calcula que o sistema atravessará Taiwan no sábado.
As províncias de Cagayan, Isabela e Catanduanes, e as ilhas Babuyan se mantêm com o nível de alerta número 1.
O tufão provocou intensas chuvas no norte das Filipinas, provocando uma morte.
Outras duas tempestades tropicais já tinham deixado três mortos no país na semana passada.
Entre 15 e 20 furacões atingem as Filipinas todos os anos durante a estação chuvosa ou das monções, que habitualmente vai de junho a novembro. 

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

O super tufão *SEPAT* nas últimas horas pode parecer à primeira vista que enfraqueceu, pois perdeu o olho, mas é pura ilusão, está a meio dum ciclo de recriação do olho (Eyewall replacement cycles), um ciclo normal em furacões muito potentes.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Uma das bandas do SEPAT já a fustigar Taiwan:







*Radar:*






Taiwan está bem preparada para Tufões, que são visita regular. Mas por muito preparada que seja, causará sempre vitimas e elevados prejuízos.

Uma lista dos mais importantes Tufões a atingir Taiwan:



> 1952: Typhoon Bess (153 killed)
> 1957: (Super) Typhoon Virginia (86 killed)
> 1958: (Super) Typhoon Winnie (Category 5 landfall) (43 killed)
> 1960: (Super) Typhoon Shirley (210 killed)
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2007 às 15:49)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Tufão com ventos de 227 km/h se aproxima de Taiwan*

Taipei, TAIWAN - O tufão "Sepat", de grande potencial devastador, está se aproximando de Taiwan com ventos de até 227 quilômetros por hora, informou nesta sexta-feira (17) o Serviço Meteorológico Central da ilha. O sul e o centro de Taiwan ainda não se recuperaram das inundações trazidas pelas tormentas tropicais "Pabuk" e "Wutip", que atravessaram Taiwan na semana passada.
Várias companhias áereas suspenderam seus vôos, e na cidade de Taitung o expediente de trabalho e também as atividades escolares estão suspensas a partir da tarde de hoje, quando se espera que a ilha comece a sentir a força dos ventos e as chuvas intensas em conseqüência do tufão. O centro do "Sepat" se encontra a 370 quilômetros da cidade taiwanesa de Taitung, ao sudeste da ilha, e se move a 21 quilômetros por hora em direção ao nordeste do país. 
O tufão é responsável por ventos com mais de 17 nós, que podem causar o derrubamento de construções, por exemplo. A ilha só sofreu cinco tufões similares nos últimos cem anos, o que tem levado as autoridades de Taiwan a organizarem centros de emergência para receber possíveis feridos. O Serviço Meteorológico Central advertiu a população para que sejam tomadas medidas de proteção às propriedades e à vida, principalmente para que os habitantes da ilha fiquem em casa quando o tufão estiver se aproximando.
As províncias chinesas de Fujian (sudeste), Zhejiang (leste) e Cantão (sul) também estão se preparando para o Sepat, que deve chegar à China durante a tarde de amanhã (18) ou na madrugada do domingo, segundo os serviços meteorológicos do país.

IPCdigital


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2007 às 09:50)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

O SEPAT é agora Cat2 e o centro já passou sobre a Formosa/Taiwan.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 16:37)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Milhares de chineses deixam o litoral temendo o 'Sepat'*

PEQUIM - Dezenas de milhares de pessoas estão sendo retiradas no litoral sudeste da China, onde deve chegar nas próximas horas o tufão "Sepat", após a sua passagem pelas Filipinas e Taiwan, informou neste sábado a agência estatal chinesa "Xinhua". O tufão chegou na sexta-feira ao sul de Taiwan, onde causou inundações e fortes tempestades. Às 5h40 deste sábado (18h40 de sexta-feira, em Brasília), o fenômeno se deslocou rumo ao centro-leste da ilha, com ventos de 180 km/h, segundo o Centro Meteorológico Central da China.
O olho do tufão se movimenta agora rumo ao noroeste, a uma velocidade de 15 a 20 km/h. Mas vai perder força antes de chegar à província de Fujian, na noite de sábado ou no domingo pela manhã, acrescentou a fonte. Em Fujian, cerca de mil navios retornaram ao porto. Vários vôos foram cancelados. Na província vizinha de Cantão, cerca de 12 mil navios foram recolhidos e 70 mil pescadores e moradores das áreas mais próximas à costa foram levados a lugares mais seguros. Em Zhejian, mais de 3.500 navios de pesca buscaram refúgio.
O "Sepat", que leva o nome de um peixe de água doce malaio, é o nono tufão da temporada na região. Ele se formou na segunda-feira, dia 10, ao leste da ilha filipina de Luzon.

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 21:40)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Tufão Sepat deixa 15 mortos no sudeste da China*

China - Quinze pessoas morreram, onze delas por causa de um tornado, após a chegada neste domingo do tufão Sepat à costa sudeste chinesa, onde quase um milhão de pessoas foram evacuadas, segundo fontes oficiais citadas pela imprensa local. Com ventos de até 119 km/h, o tufão também provocou chuvas torrenciais e deslizamentos de terra. 
Na província de Zhejiang, a passagem de um tornado formado pela influência do Sepat deixou 11 mortos e 62 feridos, dos quais seis encontram-se em estado grave, informou a agência estatal Xinhua. As últimas duas mortes confirmadas ocorreram na província, onde um homem morreu quando sua caminhonete foi arrastada em um desabamento de terra, e um camponês morreu quando sua casa foi atingida.
Com 800 m de largura e 8 km de comprimento, o tornado arrasou a localidade de Longgang, onde causou a derrubada de 156 casas. Vários pontos da província registram vendavais e fortes chuvas, como a cidade manufatureira de Wenzhou, onde causaram o desmoronamento de 200 casas e afetaram cerca de meio milhão de pessoas. 
Na província vizinha de Fujian, por onde o Sepat entrou às 2h (15h de sábado em Brasília), duas pessoas morreram e uma está desaparecida no condado de Minzhou por causa de um deslizamento de terra provocado pelas chuvas torrenciais. 
Na capital provincial, Fuzhou, mais de uma centena de vôos nacionais e internacionais foram cancelados, e todas as estradas estão cortadas, segundo a Televisão Central da China (CFTV). 
Nas proximidades de Fuzhou, os efeitos do tufão derrubaram uma estação de trem local e causaram o descarrilamento de um trem de carga, enquanto na cidade de Quanzhou provocaram danos em 366 casas e seis mil hectares de terra cultivável. Com ventos de 119 km/h e chuvas entre 50 e 80 mm, o Sepat chega após sua passagem pelas Filipinas e Taiwan. 
Cerca de 900 mil pessoas nas províncias chinesas de Fujian, Cantão e Zhejiang foram evacuadas e transferidas a locais mais seguros por causa da chegada do tufão, cujo nome faz referência a um peixe malaio de água doce. 
Em Taiwan, onde arrastou ventos de até 180 km/h, o tufão causou inundações e fortes tempestades que obrigaram a evacuar a costa do país e a cancelar os vôos. O olho do tufão se movimenta agora em direção ao noroeste e espera-se que chegue à província de Jiangxi na tarde de hoje.
O Sepat é o nono tufão a atingir a região, foi formado na segunda-feira, ao leste da ilha filipina de Luzhon, e dois dias depois já tinha um raio de ação de 250 km, embora tenha perdido força em sua chegada à China. 

O dia online


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Com menos força, Sepat avança na China como tempestade tropical* 

PEQUIM - O tufão Sepat, que matou 30 pessoas em sua passagem pela China, Taiwan e Filipinas, perdeu força e transformou-se numa tempestade tropical nesta segunda-feira, conforme avançava pelo continente. Minas foram fechadas na China e mais de 1 milhão de pessoas abrigaram-se da tormenta.
O Sepat, que chegara à China no domingo, levando consigo chuvas torrenciais e fortes ventos, danificou casas, destruiu plantações e derrubou o fornecimento de energia elétrica no leste e no sul da China, segundo a agência Xinhua. Nas províncias de Fujian, Zhejiang e Jiangxi, 26 pessoas morreram e havia desaparecidos, segundo a Xinhua. 
Não houve registro de mortes na província de Guandong, informou a agência, contradizendo informação anterior. A Xinhua noticiou que 3,5 milhões de pessoas em Zhejiang e Fujian foram afetadas pela tempestade. 
Os prejuízos econômicos diretos são estimados em cerca de 324 milhões de dólares. A meteorologia prevê que a chuva continue até terça-feira em Zhejiang, Fujian e Jiangxi. 

JB Online


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Época de Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2007)*

No Pacífico a depressão tropical # 10W tornou-se o 9º sistema tropical nesta zona esta temporada, tendo agora o nome de *Tempestade Tropical Fitow* e está previsto evoluir até um poderoso Tufão, o que já vem sendo inevitável nesta zona do pacífico.














> WTJP21 RJTD 291200
> WARNING 291200.
> WARNING VALID 301200.
> WARNING IS UPDATED EVERY 6 HOURS.
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 15:43)

*Re: Época de Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2007)*

*Tufão pode alcançar leste do Japão na sexta-feira*

O tufão número 9 encontra-se atualmente ao nordeste da ilha de Chichijima, ao sul de Tokyo e tudo indica que alcançará o arquipélago de Izu até quinta-feira (6). Por volta das 15h de sexta-feira (7), atingirá o leste do Japão. Segundo a Agência de Meteorologia, o tufão se desloca a uma velocidade de 15 quilômetros em sentido oeste. 
A previsão do tempo para amanhã é de chuva nas regiões Kanto e Tohoku devido à aproximação do tufão. Em toda a costa do Mar do Japão o tempo será nublado, com possibilidades de chuva. A Agência de Meteorologia alerta para ondas altas nas praias da costa Pacífica.

ipcdigital


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2007 às 14:24)

*Tufão chega a Kanto até a madrugada de amanhã*

O tufão "Fitow", que alcançou o território japonês na manhã de hoje (6), deverá chegar às regiões de Tokai e Kanto na noite desta quinta-feira ou na madrugada de amanhã (7), trazendo fortes chuvas e rajadas de vento com capacidade de atingir uma velocidade de até 126 quilômetros por hora, segundo a Agência Meteorológica do Japão. 
"Fitow", que ainda se encontra sobre o Pacífico, entrará na ilha de Honshu pela Baía de Tokyo e se deslocará até o norte do Japão, em direção à ilha de Hokkaido. Os primeiros sinais do tufão em território japonês obrigou várias pessoas a deixar as suas casas e causou inundações na pequena ilha de Hachijojima, onde a companhia aérea All Nippon Airways (ANA) já cancelou os vôos previstos para hoje, segundo a agência EFE.
As viagens de trem-bala (shinkansen) na linha Tokaido, entre as estações de Shin-Fuji e Kakegawa, na província de Shizuoka (ao sudeste de Tokyo), também estão canceladas no momento. A partir das 18h, está previsto que o ciclone tropical altere saídas e chegadas de aviões nos aeroportos de Tokyo, Narita, Haneda e também de Sendai, ao norte da capital japonesa.
"Fitow" se desloca a 15 quilômetros por hora e pressão atmosférica de 965 milibares. De acordo com a agência, o tufão deve afetar especialmente a costa japonesa do Pacífico.

Fonte: ipcdigital


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 00:37)

*Typhoon FITOW: PAST AND FORECAST TRACK *






Fonte: Tropical Storm Risk

*Violento tufão chega a Tóquio *

Um forte tufão se abateu sobre Tóquio e sua região na madrugada desta sexta-feira (horário local), trazendo chuvas torrenciais e ventos que já deixaram um morto e 31 feridos e provocaram o cancelamento de centenas de vôos, segundo a imprensa. Um homem de 76 anos morreu vítima da queda de uma árvore no departamento de Nagano (centro do Japão), informaram os bombeiros.
Acompanhado de ventos de 126 km/h, o tufão Fitow (o nome de uma flor da Micronésia) atibgiu a cidade de Kanagawa, ao sul de Tóquio, sexta-feira às 02H30 locais (17H30 GMT desta quinta-feira), frisaram os serviços nacionais de meteorologia. *O tufão, que se desloca "lentamente" a uma velocidade de 20 km/h, é um dos mais violentos a atingir o Japão desde outubro de 2004*, quando dezenas de pessoas haviam sido mortas, segundo os serviços nacionais de meteorologia.
As autoridades emitiram um alerta contra os riscos de inundações e deslizamentos. Na costa leste do Japão, na frente do Pacífico, foram registrados ventos de até 150 km/h.
Pelo menos 31 pessoas ficaram feridas, entre elas sete passageiros de um trem que foram atigidos com estilhaços de vidro, segundo um balanço da agência de notícias Kyodo. A tempestade provocou muitos cortes de energia. Cerca de 25.000 casas estão sem eletricidade.
As autoridades orientaram os moradores de algumas regiões dos departamentos centrais de Yamanashi e Gunma a abandonarem suas casas. No aeroporto de Tóquio-Haneda, de onde saem os vôos domésticos, mais de 200 vôos foram cancelados nesta quinta-feira, segundo a agência Kyodo. O aeroporto internacional de Tóquio-Narita cancelou ou atrasou pelo menos 20 vôos.
"Devido à lentidão do tufão, podemos esperar chuvas torrenciais e fortes ventos durante bastante tempo", avisou um porta-voz dos serviços de meteorologia, alertando para os riscos de inundações e deslizamentos. O tráfego ferroviário foi parcialmente interrompido na região de Tóquio devido às fortes chuvas. Na cidade de Tóquio, uma das principais linhas de metrô foi bloqueada por árvores caídas.
O Japão foi abalado nos dois últimos meses por tufões devastadores que deixaram mortos e importantes danos materiais.

Fonte: AFP


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

Boas pessoal.
Bem estive a ver e agora anda no Pacifico um Tempestade Tropical chamada Nari.






Bem eu nao percebo muito de Furacões mas deixo aqui esta imagem de Satelite.





Parece que vais chegar a Cat1.


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 13:01)

Axu ke me enganei, nao era pa para meter neste topico né??


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2007 às 13:54)

*Tropical Storm NARI: Current Data*






Fonte: Tropical Storm Risk (TSR)


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 19:48)

Bem parece que das Tempestades e Depresoes Tropicais em todo o mundo parece ser a mais activa ou potente. Preve-se que chega a Cat 2 no Sábado.


----------



## CMPunk (14 Set 2007 às 22:45)

Então ninguem fala sobre o Tufão Nari.
Parece que tá bem forte. Já está em Cat4.

Imagem de Satelite





E agora o trajecto e as Categorias que pode atingir nos proximos dias.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 14:50)

*Tufão número 11 passa por Okinawa com ventos fortes*

Considerado bastante forte, o tufão número 11 atingiu a ilha de Kumejima (Okinawa) às 9h de hoje (15) com ventos máximos de 180km/h. Agência de Meteorologia alerta para ondas altas de mais de 6m em Okinawa. 
Com uma pressão atmosférica de 940hPa o tufão chegou a provocar ventos de até 226km/h ao passar hoje de madrugada por Kumejima. O tufão deve provocar chuvas intensas principalmente entre as regiões Tokai e Kyushu. 
O tufão número 11 encontra-se sobre a ilha de Kumejima e desloca-se a uma velocidade de 20km/h em sentido norte. Às 9h do dia 16 deverá alcançar o Mar da China.

Ipcdigital


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 01:21)

*Typhoon Nari Hits Jeju-do South Korea*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZSX0OE21YQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 12:43)

*Forte tufão aproxima-se de leste da China e ameaça Xangai*

Um forte tufão encaminha-se nesta terça-feira para a Província chinesa de Zhejiang, no leste do país, e o centro financeiro Xangai, provocando a retirada de dezenas de milhares de pessoas da área e a reconvocação de navios e barcos de volta aos portos. No início da madrugada desta terça, o tufão Wipha estava a 440 km sudeste de um porto de Zhejiang. Com rajadas de ventos de até 198 km/h, ele se move na direção noroeste a 20 km/h, segundo a agência de notícias Xinhua. 
"O leste da China, incluindo o centro comercial Xangai, está se preparando para o que poderá ser o mais destrutivo tufão em uma década", afirmou a agência. A Xinhua não mencionou o tufão Saomai, que matou 436 pessoas no sudeste chinês em agosto e foi classificado como a tempestade mais forte a atingir o país em 50 anos. 
Um observatório de Hong Kong mostrou que o tufão Wipha encaminha-se diretamente para Zhejiang, onde deve chegar no começo da quarta-feira e rumar para o norte da província, em direção a Xangai. O Centro Meteorológico Nacional da China descreveu a tempestade em seu site (www.nmc.gov.cn) como um "supertufão". 
Cerca de 200 mil pessoas morando em áreas expostas em Xangai, que faz fronteira com Zhejiang no norte, serão temporariamente colocadas em abrigos antes do anoitecer. 

Reuters


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 12:50)

*Typhoon WIPHA: Current Data*


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 18:28)

O Tufão *WIPHA* depois do centro ter passado a norte da Formosa, está agora neste momento a fazer o landfall no leste da China talvez como categoria 3 ou 4.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 00:35)

*Wipha destrói 2.500 casas*

O tufão Wipha --que atingiu Xangai com ventos de 162 km/h, às 2h30 desta quarta-feira (15h30 desta terça-feira em Brasília)-- perdeu força e se transformou em uma tempestade tropical hoje. Ainda assim, o fenômeno deixou um saldo de 2.500 casas destruídas e enormes prejuízos econômicos. Os danos estimados pela passagem do Wipha são de US$ 878 milhões, segundo a Reuters. O prejuízo calculado pelas autoridades é de US$ 638 milhões, de acordo com a Associated Press. 
O Wipha também levou fortes chuvas e provocou riscos de alagamentos na região de Xangai. No total, cinco pessoas morreram e três estão desaparecidas em decorrência da tempestade, segundo a agência Xinhua. Cerca de 2,7 milhões de pessoas foram retiradas da região antes da chegada da tempestade. Na Província de Zhejiang, o fornecimento de eletricidade foi interrompido para cerca de 1.900 pessoas. 
Além disso, 160 mil hectares de terras de cultivo foram inundados e 239 estradas estão danificadas. Ao todo, 6 milhões de pessoas foram afetadas pelo Wipha, segundo a Xinhua. Há riscos de inundações provocadas pelas águas dos rios e reservatórios nas Províncias de Zheijiang e Fujian. 
Wipha, um nome de mulher em tailandês, ainda provocou o fechamento de escolas e o cancelamento de vôos nesta quarta-feira e ontem. Na tarde de hoje, Wipha ainda causava ventos de até 65 km/h, segundo o Escritório de Meteorologia de Zhejiang. 
A pior tempestade a atingir a costa da China nos últimos anos foi o tufão Winnie, em 1997, que matou 236 pessoas. O tufão Rananim, que causou ventos de mais de 160 km/h, foi o mais forte tufão a atingir a China desde 1956, provocando a morte cerca de 200 pessoas. 

Folha Online


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 00:21)

*Depressão tropical Lekima se transforma em tufão na China*

A depressão tropical Lekima, que matou 12 pessoas em sua passagem pelas Filipinas no último final de semana, se transformou nesta terça-feira em tufão e se aproxima da ilha de Hainan, no sul da China, onde 100 mil moradores foram retirados. Segundo a agência estatal Xinhua, o tufão está cerca de 110 quilômetros a sudoeste de Sanya, a cidade mais ao sul da Província da ilha, e tem ventos de até 118,8 km/h. 
Os meteorologistas previram sua chegada à ilha para a noite de hoje ou na quarta-feira de manhã. No entanto, seus efeitos começaram a ser notados, e seis vôos tiveram que ser cancelados hoje no aeroporto de Meilan, em Haikkou, a capital Provincial. As comportas de 17 represas da Província foram abertas para desviar a água em caso de inundações, segundo um porta-voz do Centro de Controle de Inundações, Tufões e Seca de Hainan. 
Mais de 20 mil embarcações pesqueiras foram chamadas ao porto pelas autoridades marítimas para se proteger da depressão. O Escritório Estatal de Controle de Inundações e Secas enviou avisos de urgência tanto à ilha de Hainan quanto às províncias de Cantão, Yunnan e Guangxi Zhuang, no sul da China, para que se preparem para o tufão. 
As autoridades locais determinaram a paralisação dos serviços ferroviários e marítimos no estreito de Qiongzhou [entre a ilha e o continente], além dos serviços ferroviários entre as principais cidades de Hainan, e entre esta e o continente. O governo também pediu à população que tome precauções contra possíveis desastres, como inundações. 

Folha Online


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2007 às 11:18)

*Tufão provoca pelo menos três mortos e 14 feridos*

Pelo menos três pessoas morreram e 14 ficaram feridas devido à passagem do tufão Lekima pelo Vietname, disseram hoje as autoridades locais, que admitiram a possibilidade de o número de vítimas mortais ser superior. Com ventos de 130 quilómetros por hora, a tempestade atingiu as províncias de Ha Tinh e Quang Binh, no centro do Vietname.
Le Duc Thanh, do Departamento de Controlo de Cheias e Tempestades, disse que pelo menos uma pessoa está dada como desaparecida e admitiu que o número de vítimas poderá ser superior, porque não há ainda informações sobre as áreas costeiras, "que foram as mais atingidas pelo tufão". Entre as vítimas mortais já confirmadas está um rapaz de 13 anos, que se afogou quando tentava amarrar o barco da família durante a passagem da tempestade.
Na província de Quang Binh, o tufão destruiu ou provocou estragos em mais de 25 mil habitações, segundo Nguyen Ngoc Dien, das equipas de socorro. Antes da chegada do tufão, as autoridades retiraram da zona cerca de 400 mil pessoas. Depois de passar pelo Vietname, o Lekima perdeu intensidade e passou a tempestade tropical ao chegar ao Laos.
Inicialmente, o Lekima dirigia-se para China, onde 100.000 pessoas foram retiradas das zonas mais desabrigadas por precaução, mas acabou por mudar a rota e atingir o Vietname.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2007 às 11:20)

*Typhoon KROSA: Current Data - 06.10.2007_22h00 UTC* 







Fonte: Tropical Storm Risk


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2007 às 12:22)

*Taiwan: tufão Krossa sopra a 184 quilómetros/hora*

O tufão Krosa atingiu este sábado Taiwan com ventos e chuvas fortes, que provocaram ondas altas na costa oriental da ilha e perturbaram o tráfego aéreo e marítimo, anunciaram as autoridades locais, citadas pela Lusa. 

Às 08:30 locais (01:30 em Lisboa), o centro da tempestade estava localizado no mar a cerca de 210 quilómetros a sudeste de Ilan (nordeste de Taiwan), com ventos de 184 quilómetros por hora, e dirigia-se para noroeste, à velocidade de 15 quilómetros por hora, segundo informação dos serviços meteorológicos de Taipé. 

O raio de acção da tempestade é de 300 quilómetros. 

Nas próximas horas, o olho da tempestade deverá atravessar o norte de Taiwan e dirigir-se para o sul da China. 

O Krosa deverá provocar mau tempo ao longo do dia de hoje em Taiwan, mas até agora não há notícias de vítimas. 

Devido à intensidade da chuva, registou-se sexta-feira um deslizamento de terras numa auto-estrada no leste de Taiwan e pescadores tiveram de se abrigar num porto do norte da ilha. 

As autoridades disseram que o serviço de transporte marítimo entre Taiwan e diversas ilhas foi suspenso e que vários voos domésticos foram cancelados devido ao mau tempo provocado pelo tufão. 

Os serviços de protecção civil lançaram alertas de cheias para 17 rios e aconselharam as autoridades locais a evacuarem áreas onde poderão ocorrer deslizamentos de terras. 

_in portugal diario_


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2007 às 23:24)

*Tufão deixa desaparecidos e vários de feridos em Taiwan*

O tufão Krosa, com ventos de entre 184 e 227 km/h, chegou neste sábado (6) à ilha de Taiwan com fortes ventos e chuva intensa, deixando quase meio milhão de residência sem luz e pelo menos dois desaparecidos. Além disso, os fortes ventos interromperam o tráfego aéreo e ferroviário e obrigaram que centenas de pessoas deixassem suas casas. 
O centro do tufão passa por Taiwan perto da cidade de Ilan, ao nordeste da ilha, e, se seguir a trajetória prevista, sairá por Dansui, a 20 quilômetros de Taipé, antes de continuar seu caminho em direção à costa oriental chinesa, que já está em alerta. O norte e o centro de Taiwan estão sendo castigados por fortes ventos e chuvas, que derrubaram árvores e impedem a normal circulação dos veículos, especialmente dos milhões de motocicletas que existem na ilha.
Na capital Taipé, no distrito de Yangmingshan, várias casas foram derrubadas. Os serviços de emergência informaram que seis sobreviventes, sem ferimentos, foram resgatados dos escombros de uma casa soterrada por um deslizamento de terra no subúrbio de Taipé. Contudo, as equipes de resgate ainda procuram por dois homens que, acredita-se, ainda estejam sob os escombros.
Segundo a televisão TVBS, uma mulher grávida perdeu seu filho porque a estrada que une o leste e o oeste de Taiwan foi interditada e ela não pôde chegar ao hospital para dar à luz. As pesadas chuvas provocaram um deslizamento que bloqueou a principal rodovia no leste da ilha, segundo reportou a United Evening News. A
utoridades disseram ainda que os ventos fortes também arrancaram mais de 500 árvores na cidade. A área residencial no subúrbio de Peitou está inundada, com o nível da água alcançando a altura dos joelhos. A Cathay Pacific Airways cancelou os vôos de Taipé para Hong Kong, Japão e Coréia do Sul. A Dragon Airlines também cancelou os vôos entre Taiwan e Hong Kong. Os serviços ferroviários foram suspensos entre Taiwan, Ilhas Verdes e a ilha
de Lanyu, e vários vôos domésticos foram cancelados, segundo autoridades locais. 
O Centro de Assistência de Desastres emitiu alertas de enchentes para os 17 principais rios e alertou as autoridades locais a retirarem as pessoas de áreas de risco. 

A Tarde


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2007 às 11:11)

*Flooding claims 42 lives in Vietnam *

Floods which hit Vietnam's central region from Oct. 29 to Nov. 5 killed 42 people and left six others missing, according to the Central Steering Committee for Flood andStorm Prevention on Monday. Thua Thien Hue province suffered the biggest human loss with 11 deaths, followed by the provinces of Quang Nam and Quang Ngai with8 each, Phu Yen province with 7, and Binh Dinh with 3. 
Flooding also inundated at least 70,000 houses and many irrigation works, and isolated some areas in the region, said the committee. Vietnam is actively preparing to cope with *typhoon Peipah*, which crossed the Philippines island of Luzon on early Monday. The typhoon is forecast to trigger torrential rains in Vietnam's central region. 
Natural disasters, including typhoons and hails, killed 339 people in Vietnam, left 274 persons missing, and injured 2,065 others in 2006. The estimated losses totaled 18.6 trillion Vietnamese dong (nearly 1.2 billion U.S. dollars) in the year. 

China View

*6 die as 'Kabayan' hammers N. Luzon*

Tropical storm "Kabayan" (international codename: *Peipah*) already left the north Luzon landmass, but as many as six people have already been reported killed in its wake on Monday afternoon. Radio dzMM identified six fatalities amid the storm's wrath, mostly in hard-hit Isabela province. They are Alberto Liban, Samuel Panisigan, Alejandro Bosi, Janet delos Santos and Francisco Pauig. 
The sixth fatality was reportedly a drowning victim in Kalinga province. The radio report said Delos Santos was a woman who was about to give birth but was unable to get medical attention because of rising flood waters.
QTV Live on Q said one of the deceased died of electrocution, while another was pinned to death after the latter was crushed inside his or her own home. Ilagan City, Cauyan City and Roxas town were most affected, the QTV report said.
Local officials in Ilagan said about 500 families in Camunatan village waded through floodwaters. Saturnino Fenider, Magat Dam instrumentation chief, said the water level in the dam has risen because of the recent heavy rains. The report, however, did not say if the dam's danger level was about to be breached.
For her part, Isabela Gov. Grace Padace said her office will be needing assistance from the Air Force to monitor the flooded areas and reach affected families in far-flung areas. "Kabayan" exited northern Luzon and is moving toward the South China Sea, the Philippine Atmospheric, Geophysical and Astronomical Services Administration (Pagasa) said Monday.
Pagasa said another low-pressure area was spotted Monday morning, estimated at 820 kilometers east of northern Mindanao. In its 11 a.m. advisory, Pagasa said that as of 10 a.m., "Kabayan" was 80 km west of Vigan City in Ilocos Sur, with maximum sustained winds of 105 kilometers per hour near the center and gustiness of up to 135 kph.
"Kabayan" was moving west northwest at 15 kph and is forecast to be 390 km west of Vigan City Tuesday morning. By Wednesday morning, it is expected to be 670 km west southwest of Vigan City or 660 km west northwest of Dagupan City.
Still under Storm Signal 2 are Ilocos Norte, Ilocos Sur, La Union, Pangasinan, Benguet, Abra, Ifugao, Mt. Province, Kalinga, Apayao, and Nueva Vizcaya. Under Storm Signal 1 are Zambales, Pampanga, Tarlac, Nueva Ecija, Quirino, Aurora, Isabela, Cagayan, and the Babuyan group of Islands.
Public storm warning signals elsewhere have been lowered. Power outages, uprooted trees and floods were reported in parts of Cordillera and Cagayan Valley as "Kabayan" made landfall in Northern Luzon on Sunday night.
Fallen trees blocked the national highway and several roads in Isabela province, which bore the brunt of the storm's onslaught. Most of the damage occurred between 8 p.m. and midnight Sunday, affecting virtually all 65 villages of Cauayan City, along with neighboring towns in the province.
"Vehicles cannot pass through the main roads. We have mobilized heavy equipment to clear the roads of trees," Nestor de Villa, general services head of Cauayan City, said in Filipino on dzRH radio. In Cordillera, classes at all levels were suspended in Baguio City, Abra, Ifugao, Kalinga, Benguet and Mt. Province, as floodwaters raged in many parts of the region Sunday night.
Power outages were reported in many parts of Ifugao, Kalinga and Apayao provinces.

GMANewsTV


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

*'Peipah' se transforma em tufão após chegar à China*

Peipah" se transformou hoje em tufão após chegar à China e depois de deixar ao menos cinco mortos no norte das Filipinas, informou hoje o observatório meteorológico da província de Hainan, no sul do país. Desta forma, "Peipah" se torna o 22º tufão a atingir a China este ano.
Atualmente, o fenômeno se encontra no Mar da China Meridional e continuará ganhando força enquanto se move em direção a oeste, de acordo com dados do observatório citados hoje pela agência de notícias "Xinhua". A transformação em tufão ocorreu às 11h (1h de Brasília), com ventos de até 118 km/h. Apesar de seu centro se deslocar lentamente, teme-se que "Peipah" ganhe força ao longo do dia.
O observatório de Hainan lançou uma série de advertências aos cidadãos devido aos fortes ventos que são esperados na ilha para as próximas horas, mas ainda não foi necessário dar início às tarefas de evacuação na região. 

Gazeta On Line


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2007 às 21:17)

*Filipinas se preparam para a passagem do tufão "Mina"*

As autoridades das Filipinas trabalham hoje contra o relógio para retirar os 200 mil residentes do sudeste da ilha de Luzon diante da chegada do tufão "Mina", que se aproxima a uma velocidade maior do que a inicialmente prevista pelos meteorologistas. Nas províncias de Albay, Camarines Norte e Sur, Catanduanes, Quezon, Sorsogon e na ilha de Polillo foi declarado alerta máximo antes que o "Mina" chegue a essa região amanhã, após ter passado de tempestade tropical para tufão e mudado de direção de forma repentina.
Os 12 milhões de habitantes da capital, Manila, também serão afetados por chuvas torrenciais na madrugada da sexta-feira, de acordo com as previsões meteorológicas. A Agência de Serviços Atmosféricos, Geofísicos e Astronômicos das Filipinas (Pagasa) disse que o "Mina" pode voltar a mudar de direção e seguir para o norte, apesar de outros especialistas considerarem isso improvável.
O tufão, que está a menos de 500 quilômetros ao leste da província de Catanduanes, ganha cada vez mais força e avança a 15 km/h para a região de Bicol, a qual deve atingir amanhã, segundo a última previsão de serviço de meteorologia. Às 10h (0h de Brasília), os ventos do "Mina" eram sustentados e de 120 km/h e as seqüências alcançavam até 150 km/h, segundo a fonte. Não está descartada a possibilidade de que nas próximas 24 horas ele se transforme em um "supertufão", com ventos superiores a 220 km/h.
As autoridades esperam poder concluir a tempo a retirada das pessoas em povoados propensos a enchentes e deslizamentos de terras, que a cada ano, durante a temporada de chuvas, deixam dezenas de mortos nas Filipinas. O Conselho Nacional de Coordenação de Desastre das Filipinas (NDCC), que não tem certeza se poderá completar a tempo a retirada dos cidadãos, pediu que a população estoque mantimentos suficientes e redobre a precaução perante a chegada do "Mina".
Bicol já foi arrasada no fim de 2006 pelo tufão "Durian", que causou danos materiais avaliados em quase US$ 1 milhão e recebeu ajuda de vários Governos estrangeiros. A presidente filipina, Gloria Macapagal Arroyo, ordenou na quarta-feira a retirada de 200 mil habitantes de Bicol, 400 quilômetros a sudeste de Manila.
Na noite de quarta-feira, diante da situação de emergência no sul de Luzon, Macapagal Arroyo decidiu antecipar seu retorno de Cingapura às Filipinas, quando participava da cúpula de líderes da Associação de Nações do Sudeste Asiático (Asean), para supervisionar pessoalmente as tarefas de ajuda aos atingidos. 
Há uma semana, a tempestade tropical "Lando" deixou 10 mortos e muitos desaparecidos com as inundações em sua passagem pelo norte de Mindanao e a região central das Visayas. "Lando" perdeu força e se dirige no momento pelo oeste para a ilha de Palawan, aonde deverá chegar transformado em uma tempestade de baixa pressão.
No final de 2006, quatro tempestades de violência incomum alagaram vastas regiões da ilha de Luzon e foram acompanhadas por enchentes que deixaram mais de 1.300 mortos, quase 3 milhões de desabrigados e 500 mil casas destruídas.

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 10:06)

*Tufão Mitag (Mina), Cat 3*















*Tufão Hagibis, Cat 1*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2007 às 11:27)

*Filipinas e Vietnã se preparam para fortes furacões*

Autoridades intensificaram, nesta sexta-feira, a evacuação de dezenas de milhares de pessoas das vilas litorâneas e ribeirinhas a medida que um poderoso ciclone se dirigia rapidamente em direção a região Leste das Filipinas, que ainda se recupera das inundações e deslizamentos mortais do ano passado. O Furacão *Mitag* provocou ventos de 160 quilômetros por hora com rajadas de 195 quilômetros por hora na medida que se aproximava da ilha de Catanduanes, na região de Bicol, onde estimava-se que chegaria com força no sábado, disse o chefe do Departamento de Previsão Climática, Nathaniel Cruz.
"Há uma forte possibilidade de tempestades", disse Cruz, destacando que enquanto estiver sobre o mar, o furacão poderia se transformar num "super furacão" com ventos em torno de 220 quilômetros por hora. 
No Vietnã, as autoridades locais preparam a evacuação de 500 mil pessoas por causa do Furacão *Hagibis*, que matou 13 pessoas nas Filipinas nesta semana.

ComuniWEB


----------

